# Razr Camera



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

DT's blessing and hard work and please thank him for this.

THIS IS A HYBRID.
Plus its faster than the bionic.

Wipe cache/data (not factory reset)

Flash at your own risk and make a nandroid just incase.

You are responsible for your own action.

Only tested on purity rom but heard it does work for liberty. Not sure on other roms.

http://db.tt/A2Sf5Hjl
Flash using cwk.

After taking a pic and you have that quick access to gallery. IT DOES NOT WORK for now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Javiggan69 (Jun 16, 2011)

Even if you are stock the quick access to gallery doesn't work too?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't tested on a stock rom. Just make a backup and flash it. This was edited for purity rom. So no telling on other rom or stock. 
Flash at your own risk.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Plus its a small price to pay for a faster camera.
Some did report the quick gallery access works.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

sorry should have mentioned this last night to you. But I did not wipe anything and I have no problems. I can confirm it does work on liberty 3 and the small picture thing after you take a picture is also working for me. The quick access its called my bad

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^^ sweet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Works on shifter. Its the same camera right? Looks wise I mean. Just a little faster?


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> DT's blessing and hard work and please thank him for this.
> 
> Wipe cache/data (not factory reset)
> 
> ...


I dont believe this is the Razor camera apk... Not sure where this one came from but it is definitely different than the one included with the Razor


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm running Liberty, I didn't do a data wipe, just used CWM and flashed it. Works well and is faster than stock.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Its still faster then the bionic one and its different. Its similar to the X with only more features......

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

adroidman said:


> Its still faster then the bionic one and its different. Its similar to the X with only more features......
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Well I just got dont manually deodexing the Razor camera... testing now


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Well I just got dont manually deodexing the Razor camera... testing now


I would definitely like to try that, if that would be possible









Swyped from my BEASTLY BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Well I just got dont manually deodexing the Razor camera... testing now


Want to email it to me? ;-)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

adroidman said:


> Want to email it to me? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Hey I asked first! Hahaha

Swyped from my BEASTLY BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well its FCing... looking into it now


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

As far as I know it should be the razr camera.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> As far as I know it should be the razr camera.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Its not, trust me


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I trust you but want to elaborate? From what I can tell with screenshots it seems similar... http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Motorola-DROID-RAZR-Review_id2884/page/3

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

adroidman said:


> I trust you but want to elaborate? From what I can tell with screenshots it seems similar... http://www.phonearen...w_id2884/page/3
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


OK if you just want to simply verify what I am saying.. decompile the apk look at the manifest then notice this is not even built on android 2.3.5 but instead 2.3.5.. I can tell you after reviewing the diff that they are very different.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Kejar is right... My bastard mix came from..... ????

I messed/mixed something up while I was editing. Yes, it is way faster than stock, but it is not the proper APK from the RAZR. When I get back home I will go though my piles and figure it out. Lol. I was tearing through the Cams, galleries, etc hunting down a way to link quick view to the AOSP camera. I had a he'll of a mess.

Sorry for the confusion ... and for future reference, if I say something and Kejar says something... He's right. Lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I did notice it was built on 2.3.4 if that's what your referring to? Did you get it working? Haven't seen you on gtalk to ask about it lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry was going to say it was a hybrid but got caught up at work. 
But anything than the bionic is better.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea, I agree this is much better than the one included with the Bionic... I messed with the Razor one today and sadly I dont think its going to be possible to get that one working on our phone....

This may be as close as we are going to get


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for trying Keyjar....

Swyped from my LIBERATED BEASTLY BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

How far did you get with it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks. 
Can't believe. I happen to see my wife watching ellen.... and everyone in the audience got a DROID razr lol. Man Verizon is pushing that phone hard lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerG (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, on SHIFT3R IC3 Blurry, and it's working great, much faster than stock. I don't care where this came from, just that it works great. Thanks so much.
And I hope you guys can sort out what's up with the actual RAZR app soon, but this one works great. (And I can access the stock Gallery app...but Gallery 3D is so much better lol). 
EDIT: Sorry, didn't say that I can't get it to save to the external card, but not a big deal, I have more space in my internal anyways, and that's where I like all my pictures/videos anyways (because of the extra space....all my music takes up the entire external card)


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. At least I can take a pic without saying
Hold on. Hold on. Hold on. Dang you moved. Let me take a pic again .

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dbindock (Sep 23, 2011)

Works on Purity IC3 but the gallery link doesn't.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

dbindock said:


> Works on Purity IC3 but the gallery link doesn't.


Yea know issues and last I've heard was its getting worked on. May've ill try to look into it but no promises lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jplaidlaw (Oct 14, 2011)

I posted this on xda as well, it's my own backwards engineering, but if you unzip what ever rom you're using and remove and replace blurcamera.apk, rezip and flash rom it all works well, it works on shift3r, however i can not promise any other builds this will be the case, as always dragons ahead.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Well I just got dont manually deodexing the Razor camera... testing now


I'd like to try this out too! Can you upload the apk for anyone who wants it?

Oops! Never mind ;

*edited by me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

i wish we could port it but watever cuz the RAZR's camera barely has a shutter its like click and takes the pic like no wait at all was so surprised


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Be nice. But at the moment im satisfy with this one. Im sure someone is working on it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## idivorceyou (Dec 1, 2011)

Prior to Kin3tx, when I was on Purity, I bought Camera Zoom Fx. it improved the camera tremendously.
Now, in Kin3tx is the Frankencam. I was used to relying on Camera Zoom and really had not checked out the new camera in my new rom.
Wow. it is fantastic. I was at a concert Saturday night and was, typically, frustrated trying to take pictures from the loge section of the venue (Beacon in NYC) of the stage with all the lighting issues. Then I tried the Frankencam. I took some fantastic pix. then I tried it in daylight, indoors, etc. I am really pleased.

I would, however, like to see if there are any tips and tricks posted for this Frankencam. If someone can point me to a link, or give me a clue about the different preset modes, focusing tips, etc., I would greatly appreciate it.

thanks!

Edit - oops did I post this in the wrong forum? sorry if so.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Is the Razr camera hardware different than the Bionics? Or just the software?


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

Link is dead.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

willbur73 said:


> Link is dead.


YUP, what happened?


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ya I had to Google it to dl the zip. And it works faster !


----------



## Reserved Name (Dec 22, 2011)

can you post that link I'm not finding the flashable zip


----------

